
Test DNS query time and geo-targeting accuracy of 10 Anycast DNS providers - jread
http://cloudharmony.com/dnstest
======
jread
We just released this, and are looking for feedback. Here are the providers
currently supported (only 5 of 10 support the geo-targeted testing): Route 53,
Dyn, Cotendo, UltraDNS, EasyDNS, DNS Made Easy, Rackspace Cloud DNS (not
Anycast), LoadDNS, DNS.com, SoftLayer

